# Rot/Metall Effekt ?



## FlockY (7. Februar 2004)

Hi, 
ich wollte mal wissen ob jemand weiß wie ich solche Effekte bei den Contentboxen (News, Members, Navi etc) wie bei egamer-crew.de  hinbekomme. Tut hab ich keins gefunden, falls einer eins kennt das so ähnlich ausschaut plz posten

mfG 
    FlockY


----------



## Ju02 (7. Februar 2004)

Hi,

erstmal vorab:das ist einige der wenigen Clanpage die mich echt umhauen.Obwohl ich normal nicht auf so eine " Gfx rumschmiererei " stehe,find ich das hier absolut umwerfend .
Achja,zu deine Frage : ich würde sagen wenn man "Pfade" einigermaßen gut beherrscht ist sowas damit zu realisieren.


----------



## FlockY (7. Februar 2004)

Nunja das Problem ist, dass ich erst seit ca 1 1/2 Monate ich mich mit PS beschäftige und noch nich so Skilled bin deswegn bräucht ich da n Tut.


----------



## josDesign (10. Februar 2004)

Suche ein wenig in Google nach: "Photoshop Tutorial" " Photoshop Tutorials"

in Deutsch und Englisch!

Findest sicherlich eine Menge...


und auf http://www.tutorialsuche.de kannst auch schauen!


----------



## Peppl (13. Februar 2004)

*C-cramer*

Hallo Leute!
WEnn mich das nicht täuscht is das eine c-cramer Clanpage.(oder mindestens ihm nachempfunden).
Er macht das mit einem 3D-Proggi (entweder Max oder CInema bin ich mir jetzt ned so sicher).
Ein Tutorial gibts in seinem Forum (  http://www.c-cramer.de )

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Julien (13. Februar 2004)

Tutorial 

check ma diesen Link


----------

